# Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter



## Trainer (8. November 2016)

Hallo in der Runde,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Brandungszelt. 
ich habe schon im Forum nachgesehen aber nur recht alte Einträge gefunden.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf ein paar neue Informationen über so ein Brandungszelt.
Ich habe auch schon etwas im Internet rum geschaut nur leider nicht so das richtige gefunden. Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.
Gesucht wird im Preissegment bis 120€ günstiger wäre auch gut. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
mfg


----------



## Stefan660 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Ich habe ein Shakespeare Zalt XT Zelt, macht einen guten Eindruck und ist auch im Preisrahmen. Ich habe 69€ bezahlt. Habe es aber erst 2x benutzt.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/shakespeare-salt-xt-beach-shelter-brandungs-angelzelt--18813.html


----------



## marcus (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Ich habe den Quantum Sea shelter.
Der ist in der Länge zerlegbar.
Das kommt mir beim Transport in der Rutentasche entgegen.
Bin zufrieden


----------



## degl (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Shakespeare Zalt XT Zelt, macht einen guten Eindruck und ist auch im Preisrahmen. Ich habe 69€ bezahlt. Habe es aber erst 2x benutzt.
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/shakespeare-salt-xt-beach-shelter-brandungs-angelzelt--18813.html



#6 Absolut zu empfehlen......leicht zu transportieren und erfüllt alle ansprüche an ein Brandungszelt....gut das ich jetzt eins davon habe

gruß degl


----------



## penny (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

+1 

Das Zalt habe ich auch, und kann es bedenkenlos empfehlen. Ich habe es bis 6Bft in Böen 7Bft testen können. 

Fazit: hält, aber mehr sollte es auch nicht sein, sonst macht das Gestänge schlapp!

VG
Carsten


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Hallo,
das Zalt nutzt meine Frau. Sie ist damit sehr zufrieden. Der Preis bei der Angel Domäne ist richtig gut. Kaufemphelung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Das wird mein nächstes, wenn mein altes Dega Beach Buddy bald nach 20 Jahren in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geht. ...

Original von Ian Gold
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOOkh3Eqrj0
(günstig aus England! Pfund steht gut zur Zeit...)


oder nahezu Baugleich von Dega:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCcttoxykZ4

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Hardy48 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

bei den Videos fällt mir auf, dass die Zelte bei fast Windstille aufgebaut werden. Wie sieht es mit Befestigungsschlaufen aus, man kann keine erkennen. Bei stärkerem Wind sollte man schon ein paar starke Bänder und ein paar Heringe dabei haben. Und das Zelt mit ein bisschen Sand zu beschweren reicht bei Weitem nicht.


----------



## degl (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> bei den Videos fällt mir auf, dass die Zelte bei fast Windstille aufgebaut werden. Wie sieht es mit Befestigungsschlaufen aus, man kann keine erkennen. Bei stärkerem Wind sollte man schon ein paar starke Bänder und ein paar Heringe dabei haben. Und das Zelt mit ein bisschen Sand zu beschweren reicht bei Weitem nicht.



Man glaubt garnicht, wie schwer der Sand ist.........und Heringe halten auch nicht immer im Sand.........

Wenn es durch die "Sandkannte" nicht mehr zum halten kommt, dann ist es bestimmt mehr als 6Bft...........

gruß degl


----------



## Hardy48 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*



degl schrieb:


> Man glaubt garnicht, wie schwer der Sand ist.........und Heringe halten auch nicht immer im Sand.........
> gruß degl


 richtig :m und dein Zusatz "nicht immer" trifft es auf dem Punkt. Ich habe ja auch schon etliche Heringe für mein Brandungszelt ausprobiert. Und die Heringe aus Draht oder Alu kannst du vergessen. Die Sandheringe aus Stahl, 30 cm, tun schon ihre Dienste. Und noch was Wichtiges, wer sagt denn, dass man nur am Sandstrand angelt? Am steinigen Strand will man doch auch sein Zelt mal aufstellen.  und wenn die Heringe länger halten sollen, sollte man schon einen Gummihammer oder mindestens einen einen Holzklotz zur Schonung des Kopfes verwenden. #h


----------



## degl (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> richtig :m und dein Zusatz "nicht immer" trifft es auf dem Punkt. Ich habe ja auch schon etliche Heringe für mein Brandungszelt ausprobiert. Und die Heringe aus Draht oder Alu kannst du vergessen. Die Sandheringe aus Stahl, 30 cm, tun schon ihre Dienste. Und noch was Wichtiges, wer sagt denn, dass man nur am Sandstrand angelt? Am steinigen Strand will man doch auch sein Zelt mal aufstellen.  und wenn die Heringe länger halten sollen, sollte man schon einen Gummihammer oder mindestens einen einen Holzklotz zur Schonung des Kopfes verwenden. #h



Meine "Strandkarre" ist eh schon voll...........und bei 6 Bft. brauchts schon 2 Mann um sein Beachbuddy aufzustellen.......
mir ist es allein nicht gelungen.........und bei meinem Zelt sind die Sandkannten recht breit......da kann ich auch Steine als Beschwerung nutzen...........

Im übrigen war das Dega auch mein Favorit.......doch als "Golffahrer" habe ich mit der Transportlänge Probs....alleinfahren ginge ja noch........

Habe erst Gestern die Vorteile eines Windschutzes genossen........eisig und von vorn.....hat echt geholfen:m

gruß degl


----------



## Nelson Muntz (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Und die Heringe aus Draht oder Alu kannst du vergessen. Die Sandheringe aus Stahl, 30 cm, tun schon ihre Dienste.



Wir haben uns Bewehrungsstahl (8'er oder 10'er - bin mir nicht sicher) mit gut 40 cm in Heringsform gebogen. Is zwar nicht schön, hält aber bombig!


----------



## petripohl (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Also mein Dega habe ich auch schon bei guten 8 Bft nur mit Sandkante aufgestellt...Bei Bändern hätte ich Angst vor dem ausreissen. Die neuen Degas finde ich in Sachen Planenqualität leider weniger hochwertig als den Vorgänger...irgendwann brauch ich vermutlich auch ein neues....aber 3-10 Jahre geht es hoffentlich noch.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Vergesst Heringe. Umständlich, sperrig, zu schwer, schnell weg.

Ich spanne mein Beach Buddy nur noch mit einem schnöden Einkaufs-Jutebeutel ab. Minimales Transportvolumen, maximale Wirkung. 

Am ca. 3 Meter langen Band oben am Zelt befestigt, gefüllt mit Steinen oder Sand vom Strand vor Ort gegen den Wind abspannen. Wenns echt heftig kommt, den Sack einfach schön eingraben. 

Natürlich von innen, nicht außen (!!), die Kanten des Zeltes gut mit Sand beschweren. 

Das Beach Buddy steht so bombensicher, da  der meiste Druck vom Sack gehalten wird. Bevor das Zelt wegfliegt, bricht vorher das Gestänge.

Am Ende Zelt zusammenklappen, Sack ausleeren, Schnur mit Sack einfach um das gefaltete Zelt wickeln, ab ins Futteral, fertig. 

Der Sack als Kontergewicht ist gerade bei Sturm eine prima Hilfe beim Zusammenfalten. Quasi die dritte Hand...

Das Prinzip funktioniert auch z.B. mit einem Anglerschirm, nur nicht so stabil wie mit einem echten Beach Shelter.

Carsten


----------



## Trainer (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Hallo,
ich danke erstmal für die Info´s. Das Zelt von Shakespear ist schon echt gut, was ich bis jetzt so gefunden habe.
Leider ist es bei Angeldomäne zur Zeit nicht lieferbar und auf Nachfrage konnten sie mir auch keinen Termin geben. Für den Preis zur Zeit auch nicht zu verachten.

Bin aber immer noch auf der Suche. Das Dega ist mir zu Teuer vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Tips.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Tino (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Wenn es dein Budget erlaubt, schau dir das aktuelle Ian Gold an, glaube das ll.

Bei normalen Bedingungen baue ich das Ding in10 sec auf. 
Bis zu einer 5 bft konnte ich es testen. 

Ausserdem kann man schön nach oben gucken um die Rutenspitzen sehen zu können. 
2m ist es glaub ich lang. 

Breiter Sandsaum und gutes Gewebe , Gestänge finde ich auch wertig.


----------



## Stefan660 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Bekommt auch immer gute Kritiken, ist aber deulich teuerer:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172368553692?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Tino (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Das meinte ich.
Klasse Strand Zelt!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gesucht wird ein Brandungszelt oder Beach Shelter*

Mit Glück findest du noch ein gebrauchtes Brandungszelt von der Marke OBSERVE fishing. Das "The Beach Tower" ist ein geniales, super robustes, zerlegbares 2 Mann Zelt. Das Teil steht wie ein Fels bis Windstärke 8. Habe meins seit x Jahren


----------

